# 40K for sale/trade



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have 40K armies for sale or trade for Epic 40K or 6mm+ Sci-fi armies/models.

CHAOS SPACE MARINES:
1 Abbadon the Despoiler 
1 Kharn the Betrayer
24 Khorne berzerkers
8 Chaos space marines
4 Chaos bikers
1 Juggernaught of Khorne with Chaos Lord and plasma pistol
1 Rhino
1 Land raider 

DARK ELDAR:
2 Archons
1 Haemonculus with destructor 
1 Haemonculus with stinger
4 Incubi
1 Beast master + 4 Warp beasts
3x10 man Warrior squads with splinter cannons
1x10 man Warrior squad with dark lances
1 metal Sybarite
1 metal Warrior with blaster
6 Wyches
4 Reaver jetbikes
2 Talos 
1 Raider
5 converted Scourges without wings
11 unmade Warriors 

ASSASSINS:
2 Vindicare assassins
1 Eversor assassin
1 Callidus assassin
1 Culexus assassin
1 Codex 

PM with offers please.


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

what condition are the chaos marines in, and which epic armies are you wanting?


----------



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

Mortigar said:


> what condition are the chaos marines in, and which epic armies are you wanting?


Good condition.

I will try and post some pictures tomorrow.

And will consider any Epic armies.


----------



## Tony58 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tony58 said:


> Good condition.
> 
> I will try and post some pictures tomorrow.
> 
> And will consider any Epic armies.


Pictures:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6283305330/in/set-72157627858261173/lightbox/


----------

